# ESM wheels and stances on Mk3?



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm looking into ESM wheels and am interested in these
















I did some reading on here and couldn't find definite pictures. The 002 (mesh) wheels are 15x7 with a 20mm offset and the 009's are 15x8 with a 10mm offset. Does anyone have a picture of a Mk3 Jetta with wheels of that offset/width? I am just unsure of the fitment in the rear and mainly the front. The 002's with the 20mm offset should fit inside the fenders but would like to run the 009's. I don't really want to roll my fenders though. Can anyone help out?
Thanks!


----------



## purple_turtlemk3 (Oct 19, 2009)

im about the buy these and will definatly have to roll my fenders. if you are tucking tire with these you will have to roll


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (purple_turtlemk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple_turtlemk3* »_im about the buy these and will definatly have to roll my fenders. if you are tucking tire with these you will have to roll









Is your car lowered? I made up a measuring tool to see if the 009's will fit in the fender, so I will know by tonight if they will or not. I just don't want any poke from the front wheels (the rears will most likely be ok). 
.. which are you going to buy?


----------



## aintrubbinaintdubbin (Oct 12, 2008)

every find out what offset to run in the front with the 16x8? im tryin to order a set but dont know what offset to run. im set on a 15offest in the rear for the 16x9


----------

